# Fastest workflow?



## joebaggan (Dec 28, 2019)

Which notation software do you think has the fastest workflow for note input and editing? I assume key commands rather than a mouse based workflow is faster. For editing, am wondering which software you think best supports easy editing and moving around of notes, phrases etc. , similar to the flexibility of a word processor.


----------



## d.healey (Dec 29, 2019)

I like Musescore, I find it as fast as Sibelius. These are the only score writers I've ever been proficient with.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Dec 29, 2019)

I spent ~15 years on Sibelius, and after about 1 month with Dorico, I was just as fast, if not faster.


----------

